# Conditioner or vitamins for my pigeons



## Native (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am new in this forum. I hope that someone will be able to help me find what a need for my pigeons. I have notice that the last few times that I flew my pigeons they got back really tire and they lacked energy. I would like to know what are the best vitamins or conditioners that I can give my pigeons before they fly so they won't get back so tire. What do you guys suggest?... I hope that you guys can help me with this issue.

Thank you.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm not sure... maybe electrolyghts( electrolights) Im not sure on the spelling. Im sure someone more experienced will come along. Maybe it's their diet.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I have been using Pigeon Builder from Foys. Good stuff.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Native said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new in this forum. I hope that someone will be able to help me find what a need for my pigeons. I have notice that the last few times that I flew my pigeons they got back really tire and they lacked energy. I would like to know what are the best vitamins or conditioners that I can give my pigeons before they fly so they won't get back so tire. What do you guys suggest?... I hope that you guys can help me with this issue.
> 
> Thank you.


We need a bit more information to really help you like are these young birds or old? how long and how far have you been flying them? are you road training or just loft flying? What kind of feed and how much are you giving your birds? 

There are many thing that can be added to the feed or the types of different grains to give pigeons more energy to fly longer but there are many thing just as important like the general health of the birds and at this time of year they do not need to be in top form but should be in top health first and in a state of pre form building up to top condition just like any human athlete building up to an important competition. 

Your birds might just need more rest between their training but I can't say for sure because I don't have enough information about them and your program. Remember that you will need time to improve their condition and that can't be found in one bottle, so with more info I can suggest a few items that I add to my feed and water for you to try.


----------



## Native (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for your comments. Firstable, i give them dry food from Purina and follow the program from the feeding instructions. Feed them during 30 minutes twice a day. This food is enrich with calcium, phosphorus, amino acids and vitamins. At the same time I add to this food grains of corn, and wheat, and it has always work, but now I am trying longer distances. I had always fly my pigeons in a loft for training. But now I take them like 75 miles out and I noticed that they come back tired. They are lethargic. I understand that it is normal for them to be tired and that the training is what is going to build their endurance. I would like to give them some conditioners like vitamins or electrolytes so it can help my pigeons. What kind of products or food do you suggest?...

Thanks.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Any form of electrolytes to replenish them will help them. there are so many on the market, the brand is up to u


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Brewers yeast, with wheat germ oil a couple times a week on the feed, and fresh grit in the loft at all times. fresh water and fresh air, this should take care of them for a long time.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Native said:


> Thanks for your comments. Firstable, i give them dry food from Purina and follow the program from the feeding instructions. Feed them during 30 minutes twice a day. This food is enrich with calcium, phosphorus, amino acids and vitamins. At the same time I add to this food grains of corn, and wheat, and it has always work, but now I am trying longer distances. I had always fly my pigeons in a loft for training. But now I take them like 75 miles out and I noticed that they come back tired. They are lethargic. I understand that it is normal for them to be tired and that the training is what is going to build their endurance. I would like to give them some conditioners like vitamins or electrolytes so it can help my pigeons. What kind of products or food do you suggest?...
> 
> Thanks.


If they are as tired as you say at 75 miles then I think you have jump them too far to fast. I would let them recover for a few days and give a water soluble vitamins& electrolytes . You can still loft fly them. After thy recover then go back to road training at about 40 miles. That should be a one hour flight for them. Stay at 40 miles a few times a week , after the first 40 you should have your answer . If they look good then stay at the 40 miles, if they are still wiped out bring them back to 20. miles and toss 3 to 4 times at 20 miles.
If they look good at 40 train every other day. Let say next week a 40 mile toss on tuesday and a 60 mile on thursday only if look good. If not I would stay at the 20 on tuesday and a 40 on thursday. If you are talking about Young birds remember most racing doesn't start till Augest, Thats 4 months away. 

If your feeding the purina green and gold feed we all have been told you don't need to add vitamins. But the electrolytes for a over worked pigeon is a must, and rest too, very important.

I use a few products here is the list: Merrick's 
BLUE RIBBON
Poultry electrolyte Pack, 4oz at around $4.00 
Agrilabs 
Vitamins & Electrolytes "Plus"
a 4oz $2.49
I use ether of those after a race or hard training. You can add good old Honey to the water twice a week that will give them a boost too. Dose is one TBL spoon per gal of water. The others thing I dose 1/2 tea to 3/4 tea spoon pre gal of water.
I would say too on Tuesday and Sunday night add one oz of ACV to a gal. of water , and if you haven't de-wormed your birds in the last month I would do that now.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

How is your ventilation in your loft if there is dust and not enough air flow then they're lungs can't function properly and they will get tired easily.I know this isn't what you asked but is more important than electrolites.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Native said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new in this forum. I hope that someone will be able to help me find what a need for my pigeons. I have notice that the last few times that I flew my pigeons they got back really tire and they lacked energy. I would like to know what are the best vitamins or conditioners that I can give my pigeons before they fly so they won't get back so tire. What do you guys suggest?... I hope that you guys can help me with this issue.
> 
> Thank you.


 Some fanciers when they run into some thing like this, they immediately look for a drug or a supplement to fix the problem. I would like to suggest that not every condition can be fixed with an Rx. In this particular case I don't know that the birds are sick or dehydrated or anything, they just might be tired. The best thing when tired is to rest. Are the birds getting proper rest ? Perhaps the birds are simply not in condition and are exhausted from the training ? There are hundreds of bottles and boxes of all kinds of stuff, some of it I suspect is harmless, some is perhaps dangerous, but the one thing I do know for sure, is that good health does not come from pills or bottles. If there is something which is affecting your birds health, then you must first discover what the cause of the problem is. Randomly administering additional vitamins, conditioners or what have you, could cause additional side effects. 

Your birds could also have a medical condition in which they require real treatment. There is just a lot more information which would need to be provided before a reasonable suggestion could be made. An examination by an avian vet who is knowledgeable about pigeons, along with some lab tests would be helpful. Unfortunately, depending on where you live in the world, finding an avian pigeon Vet is almost impossible. So we are left with so many variables and possibilities that it almost becomes a guessing game.


----------

